# Gamezone zombie wolves - painting sort of review...



## 7-ZARK-7 (Jan 29, 2009)

Gamezone miniatures... 
I was sold on these models as soon as I saw the videos on Youtube, in fact I liked the look of them so much I ordered the whole vampire range from, (quick plug for a really cool vendor and appreciator of ALL gaming miniature ranges) - Artemis Blacks.
I wasn't disappointed when I received them, you get a lot of metal for your money and some really dynamic and unique mini's for proxies in friendly Warhammer Fantasy games. I will probably get Citadel versions too if I'm going to take this army seriously, but these models inspired me to do a vampire counts army so I would field them when and where allows.
They look cool but I was a bit daunted by the amount of assembly and greenstuff work required... Especially the harvester chariot (their version of GW's corpse cart).

Zombie Wolves.










The sculpts are amazing with minimal flash or visible mould lines but tricky to assemble. They are hard to align for glue to be in contact with both halves of these two piece pewter miniatures. You have to basically fill the cavity with modeling putty and just sort of sculpt the fur into the gaps - One good thing about this, the open belly cavity allows you to be really gruesome (like theses figures aren't disgusting enough already!) and sculpt your own entrails and organs and have them spilling out and trailing behind! You have to do quite a bit of work to get them based too They attach quite awkwardly and I had to use a lot more putty (Squadron green putty) to get the points of contact required for these quite heavy pieces to glue and pin down and still look realistic. It's a relief to get them all strongly glued and positioned ready for priming.























































Painting

I primed them black and then used Citadel foundation paints as a bit of an experiment. Mechrite for the bare flesh, Dheneb stone for the exposed bones, ochre for the skin and mixes of dark to light grays for the fur. It was my first time using foundation paints and took a while to get used to the amount of pigment they contain. I started by over thinning them and layering washes with sketchy results - the pigment just runs into the recesses and wont hold to the primer. For better coverage I used the smallest amount of water and painted the blocks of colour I needed quite thickly being careful not to obscure detail.
For the base coat colour I built up layers of washes using Citadel bleached bone on the ribs and skull areas, snakebite leather for the dried flaps of skin, red gore where appropriate and again shades of grey and brown in varying amounts for the rotten pelts. I'd have liked to have done one or two filthy white but didn't really know how to execute that - maybe I'll do some citadel dire wolves white if I can find out how to best do it..?
I used inks to shade the flesh (red/ magenta) and bone (chesnut/ brown) and acrylics to shade the fur, the whole look of this army is gore heavy so I like to use inks to make that stuff shine! After highlighting the model by dry brushing progressively lighter versions of the base colour I use a gloss varnish - for the extra shimmer it gives and durability of course. I might try a matt varnish on the fur areas but that would mean masking parts off...
The base is just GW sand superglued on putty sculpted rocky ground. Painted like an ash covered waste with scorched static grass added lastly in clumps.
Another unit down and one I'm quite proud of, hope you enjoy the pics, any comments or crit gladly received.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

I really like those zombies, very dynamic (wich is difficult to find in those kind of minis...)


----------



## 7-ZARK-7 (Jan 29, 2009)

AM., am I right in thinking these figures originate in Espania? Do you know anything of them? Their website has been down for months and I haven't learned much about this company from the importers and stockists... Like who are the sculptors? With GW prices as they are I think we shall be seeing a lot more of Gamezone minis in games of WHFB as well as in the display cabinet.
¡Gracias!
ps I will be posting a similar article on the Mournful Knights and Harvester Chariot soon.


----------



## ghazgar (Jun 8, 2009)

amazing minis! they really are, and the paint job is fantastic so a big grats 

but i had a look at that artemis black site and am i right in thinking the wolves cost £7 each? and the knights £9 each? or is it 2 for £7/9


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

I've never heard anything about gamezone so... well, you know more than me lol.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

as an ex-undead player I love them, almost makes me want to dust the army off


----------



## 7-ZARK-7 (Jan 29, 2009)

ghazgar, Their prices went up after February, I ordered before then for 6 quid each (£7.50 now). The chariot has gone up to £25 from £19! Which puts these in the realm of expensive and exotic eye candy!
I'm waiting for them to bring out a zombie dragon or something - They snared me with a bargain and now I'm hooked.


----------



## 7-ZARK-7 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry forgot to say, the wolves come in pairs - the knights individual but they do box sets for other cavalry races like their version of tomb kings - the box sets are better value so maybe they'll bring one out to compare with Citadels extortionate Blood Knight box..?


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

There's a lot of greenstuffing after assembly to do there. Quality a bit iffy but you've done a good job of finishing them off and converting.
I'd like Gamezone enbetter if they didn't just leech of GW by making proxies for GW's latest fantsyay army. If they did something originalle.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Wachaza said:


> I'd like Gamezone enbetter if they didn't just leech of GW by making proxies for GW's latest fantsyay army. If they did something originalle.


I dunno, I like there Empire rip off, cus unlike GW's version of the Empire, they don't actually look shit


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I dunno, I like there Empire rip off, cus unlike GW's version of the Empire, they don't actually look shit


lol man i love that attitude mate but i agree


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Looking good so far can't wait to see them painted up.


----------



## 7-ZARK-7 (Jan 29, 2009)

Scroll down Tattoo, they're done (to a gaming level I hope) - put them in the gallery too.
More to follow as well but I might just start an new army thread as I titled this one wrong and didn't think ahead!
Cheers.


----------

